# Pamela Anderson bekommt ihr elftes Playboy-Cover



## Mandalorianer (22 Okt. 2010)

*Pamela Anderson bekommt ihr elftes Playboy-Cover*​
Es heißt: Vorsätze sind da, um gebrochen zu werden. Getreu nach diesem Motto handelte nun auch Ex-Sex-Ikone Pamela Anderson. Wir haben es ja fast schon geahnt, dass ihr kürzlich geäußertes Vorhaben, ab jetzt immer brav angezogen zu bleiben , wohl früher oder später scheitern könnte.

Nur einen Monat nach ihrem Statement entledigte sich die 43-Jährige jetzt wieder ihrer Klamotten. Pam wird nämlich zum 11. Mal den Playboy schmücken. Zuletzt schaffte sie es 2007 aufs Cover. Davor durfte man den Erotik-Star bereits neunmal seit 1989 darauf bewundern.

Wer um Himmels Willen hat die Blondine denn dazu überreden können? Da kann fast nur Hugh Hefner dahinter stecken – so ein Schlingel. Über Twitter verbreitete der Playboy-Gründer die überraschende Nachricht, dass Pam bald wieder eines seiner Hefte ziert: „Pamela Anderson ist im Mansion Swimming Pool, sie posiert für das Januar-Cover im Stil des ‘La Dolce Vita’.“ Es könnte das letzte sein – könnte.


*JaJa 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2010)

Neeeeiiiiinnnn


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Okt. 2010)

*Am besten noch ohne Photoshop Bearbeitung wo alles hängt :kotz:*


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Okt. 2010)

Wer will denn die noch sehen?!


----------



## fersl (22 Okt. 2010)

Kaum zu glauben, will die noch jemand sehen?


----------

